# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [11-02-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - UltimateMTK v1.7 - Vivo, QMobile, Karbonn and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMTPro  UltimateMTK v1.7* * Innovative and Intelligent*   *Supported Functions:*
- *Read Info*
- *Reset FRP* (For devices supporting this feature)
- *Reset Locks* (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Read Pattern* (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Format FS*
- *Format FS* (Advance)
- *IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode*
- *Backup NVRAM*
- *Restore NVRAM*
- *Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode* *- Added Support for Helio CPU (MT6750, MT6755, MT6763, MT6739 etc)*   *Added Support for Following Devices:*  *Alcatel* 
- OT-8063  *Alpha*
- iBRIT AF51  *Bravis*
- Atlas A551  *Condor*
- Plume P7 Plus (PGN523)  *Gionee*
- S6s  *iTel*
- S11  *Karbonn*
- K9 Virat 4G
- K9 Kavach  *Lava*
- Z60
- Z70  *Lenovo*
- Vibe P1m (P1ma40)  *Positivo*
- Twist Mini (S431)  *QMobile*
- i6 Metal HD
- i9
- Energy X1  *Reeder*
- M8  *Symphony*
- H58
- V46  *Tecno*
- IN2  *VGOTEL*
- Venture V8  *Vivo* 
- V5s  *Walton*
- Primo GH6+    *Added Support for MT6739*   *Added More DA in List*    _Special Thanks to:_ - JatinderRangra
- MONU5363
- Yusuf Lawal
- dimasc
- hunnyck
- indergsm
- lalitjsraks
- mabo13
- marcelfigado
- mransar
- muzammilrashdi
- neyaz007
- orhan5
- sajid01913
- syed tuqeer     *IMPORTANT*
- Features introduced here will work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User need to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select DA and AUTH file if needed.
- Rest operations will work same.   _ Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices._    * YOU FOUND SOME BUG?*
- Please start a new thread, and post complete log (no cuts), and full screenshot.
- Follow your thread for instructions.
- When we tell you something, try it, and also post complete log with screenshot.
- If you post about anything NOT WORKING, WITHOUT LOG and SCREENSHOT, it will be useless and will be DELETED.   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO             ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT   ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.   USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH   USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN /   MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].       PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST       REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND      SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST      WILL  BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

